# Mud race in Pikeville,TN September 26th



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

Gates open at 11am and race at 12:00 Noon CST.... Payouts are $250 per class. More will depend on how many racers we get.

$15 per class to race.

300 Big Spring Gap Rd.
Pikeville,TN 37367

need info email me at [email protected]

0-499cc
500cc-699cc
700cc & 999cc
Open class 0-999cc.... if there is enough to race.


Snorkels will be a must to race The Pit will be 32-36 inches deep......

Helmets are required...

Double Elimination......in all classes.


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

That sounds like fun:rockn:


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

Come up and race some.


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

The race is still on...anyone coming up??


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

Wish i could but the little girls birthday is the 28th ..My wife would never let that slide  Keep me updated though I may can squeeze it in


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

its on the 26th...lol you got plenty of time. lol....I know what you mean though.


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

Canceled....will have a new date for November or December.


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

That will work better for me , so I will prob make it


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

Its rained here for the last 6 days....the field is flooded out and the Pit is kinda deep.....lol


----------

